# how do you know if male is being too aggressive to the female



## ynahanson (Dec 5, 2013)

How do you know that male is being to aggressive to the female that will make you remove her from the spawning tank


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Some nipping and chasing is normal but if one or the other is pretty beat up, laying on the bottom and hiding then it's time to separate them.


----------



## ynahanson (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You're welcome!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Sometimes it's not about "how aggressive" the male is but rather how the female is taking the beating. Some males may seem to be constantly attacking the female but when you look closely, the female is hardly wounded, other than a few torn fins/scales. On the other hand a male may seem not vicious, only biting once or twice in a fairly long period, but when you look at the female, she is laying motionless either at the surface or floor. Some females can take a beating, while others can't. Try to check up on them every now and then.

The angle of attack also determines the female's condition. Once I had this male (giant - note: I have never experienced this with regular sized bettas) that seemed normal (aggressiveness), but he killed 3 females, each in less than 3 hours. With the third female (that I took out 30 minutes after releasing - but died anyway) I noticed that he attacked from below (about 3 major blows) to the midsection of the female (All of the 3 female's fins were intact). After that, I bred him in either very shallow water or only gave low hideouts for the female (no floating plants or anything). 

Just in case you experience an over aggressive male; tire the male by floating 3-4 females for 1-2 days (in sororities they become less aggressive). If he turns to fight mode, rest him for a few hours to a day. Then introduce the female you want. But if he remains in breeding mode, specially if the female is very "receptive", you can float/release her immediately.

Remember that other people's experiences are only for general knowledge. You must find your own method in accordance to your breeders, and availability. Tweak other people's method, combine them if need be. The best method is one that works best for you.

Good luck.


----------

